# considering saltwater



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

hi, ive been considering going to saltwater for quite a while now im just confused about a few things, so im wondering if anybody can answer some questions?

can i use an eheim 2217 canister with saltwater?
is tap water not ok at all? i really dont have much interest in corals or anything
i have a 46 gal bowfront i was thinking of stocking it with maybe a dwarf angel some clowns a goby maybe? any other suggestions?


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

1) You can use it for mechanical filtration.
2) No. You should use RO/DI water for a maximum reduction in unwanted minerals, metals, nitrates and phosphates. Not to mention all the additives in tap water which can cause harm to an aquarium.
3) The forty-six gallon will be fine. Saltwater Aquariums range from half gallon to hundreds or thousands of gallons.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cintax said:


> 2) No. You should use RO/DI water for a maximum reduction in unwanted minerals, metals, nitrates and phosphates. Not to mention all the additives in tap water which can cause harm to an aquarium.


I've been running a FOWLR tank for over a year now and I've always used tap water. Half the time I even forget to put in dechlor. My clownfish have been living there happily since day one.

To the OP:

46 gallon is just fine for a SW tank.

Live Rocks should be your most important means of filtration. Deep Sand Beds are also very useful, should you want to go that route.

If you use the canister filter, I recommend either cleaning the media diligently, or removing it altogether. I do not use any mechanical filtration on my tank. Think of it this way: detritus that's flowing around in the tank or lying on the sandbed will be process by your clean up crew, while detritus trapped in your filter will just decompose, releasing much more nutrients into the water column.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Well fish are hardier than corals but I disagree with your answer of "it works for me so its okay" (paraphrased of course). Many people use tap water and are fine, many people use tap water and have massive algae outbreaks. In the end it is up to the OP but most people will agree RO/DI is the better way to go.

I also disagree with the suggestion of a DSB. In order for them to be effective they must exceed 4" in depth with the consensus being 5" is optimal. This can become a time bomb if the sand is disturbed. A normal depth (enough to be aesthetically pleasing) of 1 to 2" will be easier to clean and less costly initially. In reality bare bottom, shallow sand and deep sand all have there purposes and each has pros and cons. In the end it is up to you and what you like but do your research.

Solarz is correct about the canister filter, you have to be diligent cleaning it out. I assure you that you will have much clearer water running some filter floss and Purigen than without.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah man, filter floss and a filter sock makes my water super clean and clear. I wash it out the filter sock once a week when I do my WC and throw away the filter floss. 

I use to use carbon in the tank but found that it was doing more harm in my tank than good. Not to say someone else wouldn't benefit.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

Its gonna be in my room so i dont want it to be super loud also theres not all that many plug outlets left for it, i was thinking of using a sump maybe? i have a 10 gallon laying around here but im worried about the overflow and flooding and stuff is there anyway to stop that? what would be the best way to make the 10 gal into a sump? ive seriously been dying to start a saltwater tank up for months now but im just so confused by all the different ways so i havent done anything


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

also are you saying i can use a canister? would i just use whats in it now? the stuff that comes with it or would i need to do something else? ive heard of people using live rock rubble but i dont know about that


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a FOWLR tank around 46G, and has been using a cannister since day 1. It has been 3 years with more fishes than recommended. Theoretically, the cannister is a nitrate factory as you can read elsewhere, I suspect it is balanced out by the LR and DSB (4 -6 inches in my tank - my clarkii controls the sand bed though!) in my tank. Having said that, IMO, cannister is a poor choice, not only because of what it can do (vs. what a saltwater tank needs), but maintenance is not easy. It is also the latter than I am always far behind my maintenance schedule.

As regards to the RO/DI, I think it is worthwhile to invest on a RO unit. It does not cost much compared with the total cost of the tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the salt craze... 

Before you do anything, I would go back, and look at all the tanks that got you thinking about salt water fishies in the first place. What do the tank you enjoy looking at use to keep them looking like that! No point trying to copy the Mona Lisa, if all you have is a box of crayons! The 46 gallon will make a nice tank, with the proper gear, and maintance. Even without a sump, it would be doable (but the cost of a skimmer worth buying just increased)

Here is a picture of a friends tank (well, um, project?)










Running that small little system required a lot of hands on, and paitence.

Tap water... With everything they put in it, I wouldn't want it in my tank. The RO unit is easy enough to put under a sink, and use as needed. People with tanks using tap water, eventually will have algae outbreaks. Once the rock sponge up all the Phos, and out nutrients, it will eventually release it back to the water. After all, a sponge can only hold so much.

Take your time. Rush in to this, and you will not enjoy it. Figure out what it is you want, and then plan your purchases accordingly. It is the one thing I wish I could change with my own experience... Tired of buying skimmers! Buy the right one first! It is cheaper that way... Trust me...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

That coffee pot tank looks awesome LOL.

I could see using the water resevoir in the coffee maker as a great place for filtration. How did the person who set that up pump the water up?

I wonder what you could fit in it besides a few rocks and a coral?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

fleescar said:


> can i use an eheim 2217 canister with saltwater?
> is tap water not ok at all? i really dont have much interest in corals or anything
> i have a 46 gal bowfront i was thinking of stocking it with maybe a dwarf angel some clowns a goby maybe? any other suggestions?


1) yes, but not as important as biological filtration (sump/ refugium w/ LR, sand, chaeto)

2) you can use it for a FOWLR tank, I know other people on here do it, I think they use Prime to treat it.

3) you will only get 1 dwarf angel in that size (2 will fight in that space), but can also have a couple clowns, and a few other small/peaceful fish like gobies, but no tangs.

#1 TIP: Read, read, read. Google seach, find forums, and read some more. There is so much info out there, ready to blow your mind.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

hahaha that coffee pot is crazy

ive been reading lots the past few days i mustve sat here for about 5 hours today reading up on things

i saw a guy with a nano reef somewhere on youtube and basically all he had was an aqua c hob skimmer a cpr hob refugium with some live rock and chaeto in it, a dsb also lr and dsb in the tank and im sorta leaning towards that now it looks somewhat simple and i dont think i need to worry about it flooding although i could be wrong i believe he also had a bag of chemipure in the first chamber of the hob refuge

i was also looking at aquaticlife 36" t5ho lights but im not sure if i would need 2, 4 or 6 bulbs if you guys have any suggestions throw them at me


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As the girls say...

Bigger is always better
Or is that longer is better....

I don't know ask a girl 

I'd go with the 4 but i'm cheap and don't want to change bulbs.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

lol

im cheap too i dont really want to be spending $400 on lights but i do like the fact that its a single cord and outlets for me are kinda limited right now


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

fleescar said:


> im cheap too i dont really want to be spending $400 on lights but i do like the fact that its a single cord and outlets for me are kinda limited right now


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

fleescar said:


> lol
> 
> im cheap too i dont really want to be spending $400 on lights but i do like the fact that its a single cord and outlets for me are kinda limited right now


I got a 4 bulb t5 ho odyssea from aquatraders the other day for $105 + shipping. Obviously not high end but only 1 cord and came with 2 10k, 2 actinic and moonlight led's and built in timer. Probably cheap bulbs and many people suggest upgrading them but they will do for me right now.


----------

